# AP tumbler



## Ohiogoldfever (Sep 26, 2021)

I do a lot of pins and connectors. AP is my primary recovery method. I find that stirring every few days helps break things up and speeds the process a good bit. 

I’ve been kicking around the idea of a tumbler. Something that would rotate like a cement mixer set on a timer to turn for a short time a couple times a day. 

Turning a bucket is no issue but it will require some fins or agitator inside the bucket. Anyone have any suggestions on a method of fastening the fins to the bucket? Clearly metal fasteners are out.

Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## galenrog (Sep 26, 2021)

Keep it simple. Use an air bubbler.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Sep 26, 2021)

that’s one opinion. 




galenrog said:


> Keep it simple. Use an air bubbler.
> 
> Time for more coffee.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 26, 2021)

Take a look at TUMBLER CELL. He was using it as a sulfuric stripping cell, but his design for the tumbler itself might serve you well.

The links to the pictures don't work anymore, but I believe I've seen them around here somewhere recently. Palladium, do you remember? He built it from PVC pipe and fittings and a bucket or two.

Dave

Edit to add, while Firewalker's links don't work, about halfway down the page Palladium provided a link to a similar design.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 26, 2021)

Let me pull some old cd's out. I think i even have video of it somewhere.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 26, 2021)

https://youtu.be/DqBDLvDv-8s

https://youtu.be/mIy95d_uDLU

https://youtu.be/fzOJWgVVeTI

https://youtu.be/yZ7eENyjbT8

https://youtu.be/WAaA_uQxG5U


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks guys. That looks like a well thought out machine and I’m sure it would work pretty well for my intended purpose. 

Looks like a great place to start.


----------

